# How to Move to Canada



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

Anyone interested in Canada now with Mr. Trump ahead of all the other republican candidates with 387 out of 1200+ delegates and all other candidates with a total of 489?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Why Canada specifically? Among other things, Canada is not particularly warm year round, and some people like warmth. Including many Canadians.

Also, it's March 8, 2016, as I write this. Election Day is still 8 months away, and Inauguration Day is over 10 months away. Even if someone were concerned about Donald Trump, the next U.S. president (whoever that is) doesn't take office until January 20, 2017, at 12:00 noon (absent Vice President Joe Biden needing to step into office earlier in the unfortunate event President Obama were unable to serve his full term).

To say your question is premature is a gross understatement.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be very careful - you "could" be accused of plumping for business here and that would be against the rules....

But I think Cape Breton has beat you to it. Understand that Cape Breton has launched some adverts on the Internet (if not on US television) promoting the "benefits" of moving north should the election not go to your liking. A friend of mine is opting for Tierra del Fuego, as he figures it is the farthest point on earth from the "problem."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Where do I move if I'm concerned about Justin Bieber? (And who wouldn't be?)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I doubt you hear much about Bieber anywhere in the world outside of the US or Canada. Works for me, anyhow.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

bbcwatcher said:


> where do i move if i'm concerned about justin bieber? (and who wouldn't be?)


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

The New York Times has an interesting article reporting on a surge in new U.S. citizens and applications for U.S. citizenship. Some newly minted U.S. citizens are looking forward to voting in their first U.S. election: against Donald Trump.

It has happened before. Fiscal Year 2008 was a record breaking year (in recent years anyway), and many (but not all) new citizens voted for Barack Obama. In that year 1,050,399 individuals became citizens. Over the past few years a "typical" year has been about 700,000. In Fiscal Year 2015 it was 729,995, for example. In Fiscal Year 2016 it might hit one million again.

So rather the opposite is happening. Americans want to vote for whomever they prefer, and non-citizen U.S. residents want to become citizens in part so they can vote. I'd say that's great news for democracy.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Saw the article in question and they were talking specifically about Latino immigrants looking to vote against Trump due to his rather unenlightened rantings on the subject. (And the two Latinos currently in the running aren't exactly drawing a huge fan club from among their own, either.)

OTOH, it would be interesting if we could find out how the overseas Americans feel about the election. They're already out of the fray - and I'm not even sure that they can vote in many states in the primaries anyhow.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

All U.S. citizens living overseas who will be at least 18 on Election Day who wish to vote on the Democratic side can (or could -- the 2016 cycle is well underway) vote, at least via the Democrats' Global Primary. On the Republican side you have to vote absentee in those states that allow it. Caucus states generally do not.

One of the candidates this cycle, Ted Cruz, was born in Canada as it happens.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

I have so much to say about Trump, Cruz, Rubio, et al.

But, I am older and wiser than I have ever before been hence I will keep my mouth shut and just follow along in silence.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> ... OTOH, it would be interesting if we could find out how the overseas Americans feel about the election. They're already out of the fray - and I'm not even sure that they can vote in many states in the primaries anyhow.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I am a US citizen living in Mexico. As it turns out, I am VERY interested in the election and I did vote via the Global Democratic Primary. My friends here ask me frequently what I think about the election and the candidates; specifically Trump and Clinton. My typical response is, "My decision to move to Mexico looks better and better with each passing day."

I am supporting Sanders as he seems like the only candidate in the race that is not either bought and paid for by the Elite 1% or actually in that club himself.


----------



## HoneyEmmet (Mar 11, 2016)

Don't worry Trump wont win and if he close to win someone will shoot him down, if you know someone in Canada, a friend or something, you can ask them to send you an invitation, but I think you better try to find a job there first, to get better chance to move


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

HoneyEmmet said:


> Don't worry Trump wont win and if he close to win someone will shoot him down, if you know someone in Canada, a friend or something, you can ask them to send you an invitation, but I think you better try to find a job there first, to get better chance to move


lol thanks


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

Lion777 said:


> Why Canada?)



It is a beautiful country, it is safe, people are nice, it has a great standard of living.
We are polite, educated, nice people. It is diverse, cultural, affordable, accepting and non-judgmental. Canada is a mosaic of people of all over the world. 

Why not eh


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That all sounds like Minneapolis.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

BBCWatcher said:


> That all sounds like Minneapolis.


lol

Well it is just south of our border isnt it


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you consider a 5 hour drive "just south." Did you know that Philadelphia is also "just south" of Boston?


----------



## hellogfs (Dec 28, 2015)

For moving to Canada you should have a VISA first.


----------



## JT9688 (Jan 19, 2016)

hellogfs said:


> For moving to Canada you should have a VISA first.



yes for work, school, or permanent residency. You as a US citizen can visit however without any visa. You can visit for up to 6 months at a time


----------

